# How long? What can I do?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My Beagle Jack is very sweet and mellow. He is 7 years old and his age is starting to take its toll. He is losing his muscle, has a permanate limp, and doesn't run anymore. He just lays around. I was wondering how old they typically live and what I can do for him? How far should I let him go before I consider euthanizing him? It really kills me to think about it because he is such a great dog and is really great with the kids.  :tears:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

7-9 years is typical. As to when to put him down..... :shrug: thats totally up to you and when you feel keeping him alive is too painful for him to enjoy life any more. It is always hard to make that decision, but in the end we always do :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He seems to be pretty comfortable right now, but I know I need to prepare everyone for the worst and it will be hard. We haven't had to put a dog down in at least 5 years and I still have trouble with it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Sara............that is so sad.........  You can take him into the vet....he/she ...can give him a pain med for arthritis ..... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It is but I am really most worried about what the kids will think about it and how I should tell them because they are too young to really understand....I don't think he has arthritis but, it is his hips. He was thought to be double jointed because if you look at the way he lays his back legs out to the side...I really need to get a picture of that....I wish I was that flexible...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He does sound flexible ....that is for sure...
It is never easy... having to explain to a child or an adult for that matter.....that an animal has to be put down or has been put down..... :hug:  Getting a puppy ....before you have to make that decision may help... with a loss....with Death there is life.....in which.... the puppy is a new life...

He may have hip dysplasia ...... pain meds can be given, consult your vet......It will ease the pain and give him a longer and less painful life.... If you want to know for sure ...what is going on with his hips.....your vet can xray him ...and then you will know.... why he is limping........ :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I still have two other dogs and might get a puppy but I can't right now. He has layed like that his whole life so I never thought anything of it until now, I did think about HD but wasn't sure if it was necessary to look into it at this point.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah, I know how hard it is to see a beloved pet age....he will tell you when he's ready.

I'm waiting for my old cocker to tell me..he'll be 15 in August and though he is blind in one eye, almost totally deaf and covered with fatty tumors and warts, He's still my Max, He has arthritic knees and hip dysplasia but eats like a champ can still (sometimes) climb the front steps and will occassionaly find his ball. He has been having accidents lately that I know he can't help but the day will come when he joins my others on the hillside....til the day comes that he is no longer eating or eagerly sniffing for his ball or growling at the cat, he's stuck with me. I know how hard it is Sarah, your pal will let you know when he's ready to go :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Liz, its hard because we also have another dog that is 11 and doesn't care to eat anymore, I'm almost ready to make the appointment, I just need those last few days to let go.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah...most times the old ones make the decision before you do. My mom just lost her little poodle mix last week, Pal was my grandpaps dog and when he passed 7 years ago, my mom "inherited" Pal...at 14 years old, he stopped eating and was not getting around too well at all, my mom was going to call the vet on Wednesday last week to have him put to sleep but Pal curled up in her arms on Monday morning and went to sleep, he was cremated at the vets office and we will be taking his ashes to my Grandpaps grave on Fathers Day.

Your 11 year old will likely not make that appointment, I think they know how hard it is for us to part with them so they decide to leave on their own.  :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's so sad. I'm sorry. :tears: :hug: 
We had a beagle cross that we rescues, estimated to be 6 or 7 he started having probelms getting around. After he died, I had found out that my grandparents hadn't thought he could've made it that winter and that they mighta put him down.  He WAS the best farm dog. And I wish I could've said good-bye.

Anyway, they will go when it's their time. :hug: So sorry though...it never makes it easier. :hug: :tears:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sarah......we had a cocker that had renal failure at 4yrs old.....vet worked with us for a year trying everything we could, she told me one day while at her office that when it was time I would know......He was my son's best buddy, when Adam came home from the Airforce on leave, Dudley and Adam had a great couple of days together, they just laid around and snuggled....then on the 3rd day Dudley couldn't stand and I knew it was time and we took him in.......I swear he had been waiting for my son to come home before giving up. It is a very hard choice to have to make, but you will know in your heart when it is time.
But one other thing, we had another cocker that had a bad hip and vet suggested giving her glucosumine (sp?) tablets....I bought human ones from the store (much cheaper) and it worked wonders! She started running again and going up steps, which she had trouble with for about a year before giving her the tablets......it won't cure them overnight, but within a couple of weeks we started seeing big difference. She was probably 8 at the time and went on to live to be 13yrs old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> But one other thing, we had another cocker that had a bad hip and vet suggested giving her glucosumine (sp?) tablets....I bought human ones from the store (much cheaper) and it worked wonders! She started running again and going up steps, which she had trouble with for about a year before giving her the tablets......it won't cure them overnight, but within a couple of weeks we started seeing big difference. She was probably 8 at the time and went on to live to be 13yrs old.


 wonderful advice Denise.....It sounds like a miracle drug.... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I am going to do what I can for him and go from there. That is all I can do and I will make the best of the time I have left with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks, everyone. I am going to do what I can for him and go from there. That is all I can do and I will make the best of the time I have left with them.


 Your welcome sara..... ray: :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

We sell a lot of glucosomene tabs at the place i work, people say they work really well. Anything with msm, chondoroitan or glucosamene. 
We well the naturevelley brand but im sure there are others out ther. Most come in a liquid form too. If nothing else it will help with the stiffness and pain in his legs. Msm is said to be the best stuff. 
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thaks Beth, I will look into that.


----------

